# Advice needed | coaching for ~2000US$ / month



## noizy (Nov 14, 2013)

hey guys,

we are a very small team of 3 people producing music for more then 20 years. 
i would say we are professionals (with regards to our music) although we did only music for fun and had only some litte jobs but never got a bigger deal or similar.
we have no experience with selling music and all this stuff.

some weeks ago we collected about 30 tracks for showcasing our skills and asked a couple of people to listen to it with the aim to sell it.

now a guy came up and said this:
"... I love the music and ideas I have heard and know I can make a grand difference to the near-future success of your music and artistry."

basically he wants us to pay about *~2000 US$* per month to coach us to make about 5 "perfect" tracks. this should run for 3 month at least and 
then he wants to offer them to the industry/ a record company/ etc.

the guy i am talking about is: "... a highly accomplished Entertainment, Music & Media Executive with 20+ years of Record Production, Mixing & Co-Mastering experience. He has been a driving creative force behind multi-Platinum, Grammy Award-winning records that have sold a combined 40 Million+ copies worldwide, generating $100 Million+ in domestic and international sales. Mark’s company RECORD COMPANY IN A BOX, is home for his creative efforts that include one on one specialized A&R and Artist Development for artists/singers/song writers and bands who wish to achieve greater artistic and commercial success."


for me this all sounds very untrustworthy.

what do you think?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2013)

The world is full of people who want to stiff composers. There are also some good people who want to help them.

My reaction when I read this was simply.....bloody hell.

So I leave you to decide which category I think this falls into.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2013)

noizy @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> basically he wants us to pay about *~2000 US$* per month to coach us to make about 5 "perfect" tracks. this should run for 3 month at least and
> then he wants to offer them to the industry/ a record company/ etc. .....
> 
> what do you think?



If a man with such contacts into the business believes in you, why is he asking for that money? I know some people who have many contacts into the business and am sure they never would ask... .


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2013)

germancomponist @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> noizy @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > basically he wants us to pay about *~2000 US$* per month to coach us to make about 5 "perfect" tracks. this should run for 3 month at least and
> ...



*nods head in agreement*

I wish I had your social skills Gunther. You are so much more polite than me


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 14, 2013)

noizy @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> hey guys,
> basically he wants us to pay about *~2000 US$* per month to coach us to make about 5 "perfect" tracks. this should run for 3 month at least and
> then he wants to offer them to the industry/ a record company/ etc.
> what do you think?



There is no such thing as a perfect track. Someone with experience in the industry should know that. Nothing guarantees success in the music industry, that's why contracts are usually negotiated like business partnerships, splitting earnings by percentage. 

That way, you make money if he makes money and vice-versa. If you're only paying him a fixed price per month, he has no incentive to actually place/sell the music he's helping you make. 

I would never sign a deal like that. 

But that doesn't stop you from keeping a healthy relationship with this contact so that when you actually produce a top-notch track of your own, you'll have someone to pitch it to. 

Hope this helps!

M


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 14, 2013)

he wants to make money. If he could make perfect tracks why would he need you at all?


----------



## bdr (Nov 14, 2013)

hah...I just noticed it said YOU pay HIM!!!


----------



## milesito (Nov 14, 2013)

sounds like a scam...plus if he's multi-platinum, 2k/month really shouldn't be worth his time...


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh my. Be sure to brush up on WC Fields.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a scam. Can't you see that? It's like a lot of the people you get that start sending you messages whenever you put something up on Ebay. You can smell it a mile off.


----------



## noizy (Nov 17, 2013)

hello all,

many thanks for your opinion. i really appreciate it!

have a great day.


----------



## bbunker (Nov 17, 2013)

So...

Let me see if I get this straight. He worked in an A&R Department at A&M, has a bunch of artists on his record label that are doing zilch on the charts, remastered one Sting album with Bob Ludwig, claims to have been a big part in tracks like John Mayer's first album, but didn't merit a credit? He's obviously doing 'well' enough now that he needs to try to ride those credits to a $2k a month salary.

Sounds like you're already intending to steer clear, but...seriously? Look at his record label's website and tell me that merits 2 grand a month.


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 17, 2013)

$2000... he probably wants to buy a nice tie.


----------



## rJames (Nov 17, 2013)

If he actually has the credentials that you mention...

Tell him you agree to pay him the $6,000 out of the very first profits that these particular 5 cues make.

He gets paid before you do. So, if you get paid less than $6,000 in your lifetimes for these tracks, you will have made nothing... kind of like hobbyists.

If you get paid more than $6,000 in your lifetimes you make all profit after $6000 which is a lot of money if your cues are *perfect*.

You have nothing to lose. Much to gain.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 18, 2013)

I think it should be explained that he "Go forth and multiply"


----------



## Phil C. (Nov 18, 2013)

The only thing you can be sure about is to loose 2000$ per month like that...
It's a common scam.
Unfortunately, you can find this kind of people everywhere in the world... Forget about him.


----------



## producerspot (Nov 19, 2013)

somewhere smells like scam


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

i am an it consultant and my fee is 1K € a day (sorry for bragging). compared to this oscar grammy mega person my income is small. so for 2000USD a month he will coach youhow much? 4 hours a month? that might be what his time is worth.

also this mega star should be easy to check, just ask his CV and ID and find out details of the projects he's involved in.


----------

